# How often are cherry shrimps supposed to molt?



## FobbyBobby (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just wondering how often cherry shrimp are supposed to molt. 

I bought 12 of them in a 10 gallon, and I saw one molt last week but that's the one and only time I've seen a molted shell laying around.

They seem to like to hide a lot though, and since I got lots of plants its kinda hard to see them. They seem to come out more when the lights are out though, but I've never seen more than like 3-4 at a time. Is it normal for them to not like the light?

And once a week I drop an algae wafer into the tank, and they don't seem to touch it, would that be due to them having enough algae to eat in my tank?

Wow I originally started with only one question in my head and out popped 2 more, haha sorry about that...


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

12 or so shrimp in a 10 gallon is still going to seem like a needle in a haystack so it's not abnormal that you don't ever see them. Patience my friend...you'll soon have 100s. 

As far as when to feed. I throw in tiny little chunks of Omega veggie rounds (break a little piece off) a bit after the lights go out. 

I really don't know how often they molt. I suspect any drastic changes in water will spurn a molt (i.e. water changes), but otherwise I would say once a week or so??? I've never really paid attention to that.


----------



## Timeout (Jul 29, 2005)

FobbyBobby, how often shrimp molt varies. For instance, a growing shrimplet with access to enough food probably molts more often. On the other hand, a pregnant female will hold off her molt until her shrimplets hatch - which is about 3 weeks average. BTW, you can leave the molt in the tank, they will pick at it and eat it; it's good for them.

After they get used to their living space and also, as their numbers grow, they will become more bold and no longer care if the lights are on or not. One exception though tends to be that pregnant Cherries do like to hide.

My RCS ignored their wafer food too when I only had a few with plenty of algae to go around. You needn't worry, as long as you see them actively foraging (you know, doing that "picking" thing), they are eating.  
_____________________________

Timeout


----------

